# Garage door issues, not enough clearance...



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

I knew there was a reason the previous owner didn't have garage door openers up! Damn. Well, we purchase two and I started to install them tonight just to find out when the door opens it hits the bar. What(if anything) can we do about this? :wink:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

They have different types of openers
Some that work from the side & do not need the bar


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> They have different types of openers
> Some that work from the side & do not need the bar


Hmm, that sucks. :-( That means I will have to dismantle the two I built and try to salvage the $400 I spent.


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

You need a low head room kit. almost all door manuf. sell them.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You could try remounting the top rollers higher toward the upper edge of the top panel. But there is a problem with that, in that the door may not shut flat and flush if you remount them too high. You can't get into the curve with them when the door is shut, or the top won't seal.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

evapman said:


> You need a low head room kit. almost all door manuf. sell them.


Yes - but not that low
The doors themselves have low ceiling mounts
I doubt there is even 2" between that door & the ceiling ?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is exteme, but if the rafters/joists run the right way (probably don't, and that will kill this idea anyway), how do you feel about recessing an open bottom box beam up there? The bar could nestle up in the recess.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

First try moving your top rollers up higher. ( this may move the top of door too far from the jamb) You'll gain some, not a whole lot.

Or get some low overhead hinges: http://overheaddoorparts.com/qutubr1.html 

Or just get some close radius jambs: http://www.edsgaragedoors.com/images/ts_lowheadroom.pdf

Or use a torsion bar spring and opener assembly. Be safe, G


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

My brother had the same issue. The low clearance kit was no good either. He had enough room to move the whole unit to the back of the garage so no part of the garage door track was above the door.
I attached a long angle iron to the door and that "L" shaped piece of metal that would get attached to the door.
Works fine.
Ron


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

I was in a garage the other day and I was looking around (why, I dont know, I cant stop looking at how stuff works). Anyway, they had two sets of track, the top panel ran on the lower track and the rest ran on the upper track. Does this make sense?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

See page 2: http://www.clopaydoor.com/publicfiles/G_DTLHR_Suppl_0130281 rev 2007.pdf

Be safe, G


----------

